# Velorbis 'Victoria' or Pashley 'Princess Sovereign'



## LancsLass (25 Jun 2008)

Hi,
Thinking of getting a bike through the cyclescheme initiative and I thought that I would get a good one after having had relatively cheap and nasty ones in the past. 
So, I've narrowed it down to two and my question is, which is the better quality of the two bikes - the Velorbis 'Victoria' or the Pashley 'Princess Sovereign'. Both of them have the features that I like but I want to know which is the better quality (unfortunately, I can't view the bikes personally as I live a fair way away from any shop that sells them.
Hope that you can help.
Thanks


----------



## Andy in Sig (26 Jun 2008)

I know neither bike but have just checked out the tech specs and as far as I can see they both look like rock solid bikes which should be OK if you're not faced with any serious hills. The Victoria is quoted as 16.8 kg but no weight was given for the Sovereign. It might be an idea to ring a Pashley dealer to see if there is a significant difference. I'd be tempted to go for the Pashley because it's got a Brooks saddle (these can be a bit hard at first but, being leather, once worn in they're the best you can get) and on grounds of patriotism. Good luck, whatever you choose.


----------



## Scoosh (26 Jun 2008)

Ah now, is it the


> curvilinear shape from the subtle, smooth lines of the female form


 or


> the perfect aged and elegnt (sic) look


 of the Victoria which you are after ?

Surely you have both already ? 

Or maybe you already have the


> timeless traditional looks and impeccable build quality


 of the Princess ?

Are you more of a [queen] Victoria or a Princess ??

ps this might not help your decision ..... but both have a Brookes saddle.
The Princess appears has a full chain guard, while the Victoria has a smaller cover, which looks like it could catch a long skirt. Your choice.

Princess has 5 gears, Victoria has choice of 3,5 or 8. Again, your choice.

Now all you will need is the big sun hat with the scarf to tie under your chin ... very elegant !


----------



## Cathryn (26 Jun 2008)

I want a Pashley too...I saw one at York cycle show at the weekend and haven't stopped thinking about it since...


----------



## LancsLass (26 Jun 2008)

Thanks for your replies.
Scoosh -I am all of the above
I've had a look on YouTube and there was a cycle show video of the Velorbis Victoria. It does look very good. I don't do skirts so the smaller chainguard doesn't bother me at all. I couldn't find a video for the Pashley though. 
I should be a patriot though shouldn't I?
Incidentally, at the moment I am riding a mens Raleigh Courier (early 80's I think) which I recently picked up at a household auction for £34! It has everything that I want eg. dynamo lights, prop stand, sturmey archer gears, except of course, it also has the cross bar. I don't feel too elegant swinging my leg over the seat everytime get on and off, hence my basically wanting a ladies version and the quality as well.


----------



## Arch (27 Jun 2008)

Hee hee, all my bikes have cross bars and I was once unlocking my Galaxy in the centre of York when an old chap came up to me and said "oh, is that your bike?" "Yes", says I. "oh!" he said, "How do you get..." and then stopped in embarrassed confusion, realising that he was about to ask a female complete stranger "how she got her leg over...". So I swung my leg over, said "like this!" and pedalled off...

It rarely bothers me, unless I'm very tired and catch my leg on the saddle as I get off. But then elegance is not a characteristic I possess, so I don't hanker after it much!

Whichever you choose, I'm sure you'll look very elegant!


----------



## Ivan Ardon (27 Jun 2008)

A fat bloke replies:

I've never seen a Velorbis in the flesh, but I've had a go on a new Pashley Princess. It was well made and very nicely finished in deep black. The drum brakes worked well (far better than the rod brakes on my old gent's roadster) and the five speed SA gears give a fairly usable range of gears so long as you don't live near a mountain.

There is a two week wait if the one you want isn't in stock as they build them to order.

I thought it was a nice, well built bike that should last a good while. Resale value is also good. I'd have one.


----------



## lurifox (7 Jul 2008)

_which is the better quality of the two bikes - the Velorbis 'Victoria' or the Pashley 'Princess Sovereign'......_

Velorbis Victoria has the following 'extras' compared to Pashley 'Princess Sovereign':

* Hub driven dynamo rear lamp
* Parking light - front and rear (lights remain on when bicycle stands still)
* Lamps with built-in sensors
* BROOKS leather grips
* BROOKS leather mud flap
* Stainless steel rims and spokes
* No plastic stickers

Pashley 'Princess Sovereign' has the following 'extras' compared to Velorbis Victoria:

* Bicycle pump


----------



## Dayvo (7 Jul 2008)

LancsLass said:


> Hi,
> Thinking of getting a bike through the cyclescheme initiative and I thought that I would get a good one after having had relatively cheap and nasty ones in the past.
> So, I've narrowed it down to two and my question is, which is the better quality of the two bikes - the Velorbis 'Victoria' or the Pashley 'Princess Sovereign'. Both of them have the features that I like but I want to know which is the better quality (unfortunately, I can't view the bikes personally as I live a fair way away from any shop that sells them.
> Hope that you can help.
> Thanks



Another new forumer, Pashley Princess was on here yesterday extolling the benefits of her, er, Pashley Princess. She is from Cheshire, so maybe you could pm her for any advice! 

Welcome, by the way!


----------

